# New to Pier and Bridge Fishing



## sgrif (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

My name is Sabrina. I am around the Gulf breeze area and I am close to 3 mile bridge and Navarre Pier and I am wondering which pier or bridge is best to use and what bait I should be using as well. If there are more bridges I can use that have been having better luck then let me know! I used to fish a lot with my dad but he is not with me to tell me where to fish and what to use so I need help!! I also have a small 14 foot boat that I can use as well. Any advice is greatly appreciated! I am hoping to take some friends out fishing tomorrow so please let me know ASAP!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

3MB is always a good bet. Especially with a boat. This time of year nights are much more productive than days. North side more fished than south. If you have a fish finder, just look for the heaviest concentration of bait, anchor up-current, and drop down. If not, just stay within 50 feet of pilings and fish. The lighter the line you use the more hook-ups, and the more cut-offs. 

Sykes is good too. Like 3MB, nights are better. If you have to fish from bridge, I'd go there over 3MB. 

For both areas use a carolina rig with cut, or live bait. Gulps work too. At the least you should get into the sharks. If targeting sharks though, use leaders. Don't have to go crazy with length, or get fancy with the rig. Just standard short WalMart leader and you're good. 

Good luck. Give report.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Carolina rig weight depending on current with 12lb flourocarbon leader , live shrimp is Good for plenty on the brides. If you catch fish and run out of bait, cut open a trout or reds belly and send down some meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Sykes*

If you go to Bob Sykes I would be happy to partner up with you to go.
I am new to fishing as well. Been here two years and just have not found somene to go with. I dont like fishing alone. 
Let me know.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Another to add, is if nothing happens within less than 15min of being on a spot then it's time to pick up and move. When you find an area that's holding fish, it won't take them long to let you know.

Not all bridge pillings are the same. Some are more productive than others due to features that can't necessarily be seen from the surface. I'll often make 2-3 casts at a set of pillings and if no bites, then I move to the next. If I get bit at one, then it's likely there's a school of fish hanging around it.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm usually out at bob Sykes every Friday or Saturday night, haven't been in two weeks tho due to the holiday and all but you can usually find me and the ol lady where the word red fish has been painted on the bridge. We usually bring the grill so if anyone catches us out there just swing on by and say howdy, have a dog or something


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*SURF Fishing*

i do more Surf fishing and fishing in the grass flats, at the surf you can fish, swim, collect shells.. in the Grass flats you walk around hunting your prey, i stopped the bridge thing when i sold my Bow that i used to shoot sheephead on all of our bridges, if you find Chicken Bone Beach you will find me there 5-7 days a week, i am addicted to Surf fishing today's catch, I was fishing for Pompano:thumbup:


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Pensacola Is good. While the Kings and tarpon are around right now


----------

